# How often do you bathe your dog?



## BriGuy

Hazel swims a lot, but 99% of the time I just rinse her off with the hose. She is 2 1/2 and I think she's only gotten 1 or 2 baths with soap. Personally, I don't think dogs really need to be bathed very often, just when they roll in dead things.  If there is an odor problem, then there might be an issue with the anal glands or something could be off in their diet. Our lab is like that, and she has a bit of a scent no matter how "clean" she is.

For feet, I have a towel by the back door and I wipe her feet before bringing her inside.

I bought some Cowboy Magic detangler years ago, and it smells very nice and is good for the fur. A little goes a really long way - in fact, I think the bottle will last several lifetimes for me.


----------



## Parker16

Once every 2-3 months Parker goes to the groomer for a thorough bath and grooming. And every evening I wipe him down with wet wipes including paws, ears, eyes and private parts. 3x a week I brush him with a slicker brush and rake. This routine seems to working so far in keeping him clean.


----------



## cubbysan

Show dogs get washed sometimes at least once a week, sometimes multiple times in a week - and they have the best fur and skin. You need to use a high quality shampoo and make sure you fully rinse it out.


----------



## Brave

I use Isle of Dogs when I bathed my fosters each week before adoption events. For my forever dog(s), I bath after swimming, and when they start to stink, which is like every 2-6 months.


----------



## DevWind

Every 4 to 6 weeks. When I see the hair on the feet getting long, it's bath time. She usually get hosed down after field work.


----------



## puddles everywhere

We bathe and groom every week to 10 days. I use Earthbath Tea Tree & Aloe shampoo. I don't worry too much about cleaning feet every time they come in, they keep pretty clean between baths. We brush/comb daily the the house still has a ton of golden hair  Because we bathe so often I just hose her off if we go to the lake. 
Is there a reason you want to bathe several times a week?


----------



## Sweet Girl

I rarely bathe my dog. I brush her every day, though, and that keeps her clean and smelling pleasant. She has beautiful fur, shiny and healthy. 

For feet, I also have towels at both doors, and they get wiped off before she goes in. On super muddy days, I'll hose her off, or pop her in the tub right inside the garage, and then dry them off. On dry days, I don't stress about cleaning her feet.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I rarely bathe my dogs.

They do get baths a few days before any shows (obedience/rally) as a courtesy to the judges or when being shown frequently in agility i might bathe perhaps once a month. If I would consider the show site 'nasty', I will bathe after shows.

Their feet are trimmed weekly and they are combed at least once a week.

Feet are not usually washed (i have ceramic floors at all outside doors) unless they are truly nasty and then the feet or whatever else is dirty are hosed off outside the door.

When you bathe your dog, especially if you bathe often, it is important that you use a high quality shampoo and conditioner.

If they start to have a doggie or yeast odor, it is time to consider their food may be a problem. Popcorn smelling feet are also a possible indicator of a feeding issue.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I have given my Goldies maybe one bath per year unless they get get hit by a skunk. If a dog is showing in conformation wanting to show a pretty coat that is a different story. Goldies don't don't need a regular bath, they are clean by nature.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians

I'm a groomer and I usually bathe my girl every 2-4 weeks. Make sure to use a high quality shampoo & conditioner. I really like best shot products. I'm also tempted to try some of the stuff I use for my horses cause it works really well for moisturizing my Friesian mare's dry mane & tail and making her less itchy. Just kinda pricey, and my dog doesn't really need it cause she has a great coat. Anyway, its called Mane-ly Long Hair. They have a shampoo, conditioner, and detangler. If you're already using a high quality shampoo & conditioner, and you've ruled out anything with her diet, I'd say just make sure you really rinse her out well. Rinse til you think you have it all out, then rinse some more! Running your hand along the coat (kinda like a squeegee) will also help you rinse it out better.

Those of you who have goldens who only need a couple baths a year-you are so lucky! Mine can have a bath and a week later I'll give her another bath and the water comes off black! I hate the chalky, dirty feeling, so I just bathe alot! My bridge girl was like that (I still bathed her every 4-5 weeks, though, just cause I like clean dog feel), but I would get hardly any dirt off of her each bath.


----------



## Altairss

The type of coat your dog has and where you live can effect how often you bath. The more correct the type of coat the less I normally have to bathe. Correct texture sheds water and dirt brushes out nicely. How often you brush your dog effects it as well. I usually brush out fully once a week but brush out the tail and feathers and behind the ears at least twice a week. If you live in a humid climate or a dry climate plays in. Tinks coat is just a touch soft so I find she needs to be washed and brushed out about every 6 weeks. After swimming I would rinse off with a hose dirty feet I just hose off as well. Rub them down with a towel after walking in the rain. 
Use a good shampoo, rinse well if your smelling odor it may be your food although some people are just more sensitive to smell. The more you wash the more you can strip healthy oils from the coat and you can actually encourage their body to produce more oils.


----------



## mngoldenlove

About once a month my dog gets a bath. But in between baths I brush him out and dremel his nails weekly. Sometimes he gets 2 baths a month depending on if he goes swimming, does agility on dirt, rolls in dirt. etc.


----------



## skomoda

I bathe my dog every week and I don't think it damages her fur or skin.
I take her to a dog day care once a week so she comes back sticky with other dog's saliva and very dirty. Impossible to leave her like that.


----------

